
DEFCON 24 - gregimba
https://www.defcon.org/html/defcon-24/dc-24-index.html
======
AndyMcConachie
defcon.org scores a 10/10 for their TLS cert using Firefox SSLeuth. The domain
is also DNSSEC signed with a corresponding HTTPS TLSA record.

Good going DEFCON. Don't see domains that secure so often.

